# Angle head



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey guys I ordered a used Corner flusher off of eBay and the guy sent me a three inch angle head which is great for me I'm just never seen one like this the side that goes to the wall looks exactly like a tapetech the way it is cut out the only thing it says on that side is made in Canada and there's a serial number on the top it's very similar to the Old Stock Colombia's but no stone Columbia's either have blue or black paint inside also I can't find the Columbus with the square and then round part with feathers the mud I'm I'll try and add the pictures Can somebody let me know what brand this is I figured it can't be but so many made in Canada Northstar Columbia and it's not a flusher so it can't be a Can-Am


----------



## Carriageconstruction (Feb 8, 2017)

Maybe Marshalltown by Columbia? They were blue.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Tapeslamr79 said:


> Hey guys I ordered a used Corner flusher off of eBay and the guy sent me a three inch angle head which is great for me I'm just never seen one like this the side that goes to the wall looks exactly like a tapetech the way it is cut out the only thing it says on that side is made in Canada and there's a serial number on the top it's very similar to the Old Stock Colombia's but no stone Columbia's either have blue or black paint inside also I can't find the Columbus with the square and then round part with feathers the mud I'm I'll try and add the pictures Can somebody let me know what brand this is I figured it can't be but so many made in Canada Northstar Columbia and it's not a flusher so it can't be a Can-Am


Well, where is the photo?


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

Still can't figure out how to add photo from my gallery but I did talk to Columbia and I was able to show them a picture and they said it's one of the first early model Columbia's before they painted them it was just the cast color it's an unbelievably great shape if it's from the seventies


----------

